# How to organise a coffee morning



## whackin (20 Jul 2007)

I am trying to organise a coffee morning for an organisation that I'm involved with.
I've never even been at a coffee morning and I'm not sure how to go about planning one. What's the deal with them? Is it coffee/ tea and cakes and is it supported by some activity to give it a purpose? 
I'd appreciate any ideas anyone can give me!


----------



## TabithaRose (21 Jul 2007)

invite too many people as some probably won't show up - any I've ever been to have just been tea / coffee & cakes


----------



## miselemeas (21 Jul 2007)

Send out invites with details of date, time (eg 11.30 - 12.30), the organisation you are supporting, and a suggested donation - eg "donation of €5+ appreciated" or whatever. You will have more people attend when they know exactly what to expect and many of them will leave a higher amount.

Prepare your table with flowers, serviettes, cups, glasses, plates, cutlery and a container clearly labelled with the name of the charity for the donations. If you have any brochures about the organisation, you can leave them lying around to give your guests more info, or prepare a little info leaflet yourself. Use disposable plates covered with d'oyleys to display the food to save on the washup. Music in the background is always nice.

*Drinks* - tea, coffee (cream, sugar and milk available), natural and carbonated water
*Food* - Small cakes (think Mr Kipling size), sliced warm apple tart with cream, fruit loaf (butter pats and jam portions), most people love warm scones. 
*For the weight conscious *- pieces of fruit or cocktail sticks skewered with lowfat cheese & pickle or grape & pineapple or whatever takes your fancy.

If your guests don't know one another you could always give them a name sticker they can write on and wear. You will then be able to introduce new arrivals easily.

You could hold a little raffle and ask for donations of raffle prizes - you could include the usual wine/chocs plus something as simple as 'will do a week's ironing, 'will bring dog for 5 walks', 'will cook party-size lasagne/desserts' etc.


----------



## yob (21 Jul 2007)

why not ask your local baker to sponser the avent,tell him you'll put little posters up or cards on the table stating these products are kindly sponsered by........so that 100% of your donation will go to who ever.
tell your baker this is good local advertising!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ice (22 Jul 2007)

yob said:


> why not ask your local baker to sponser the avent,tell him you'll put little posters up or cards on the table stating these products are kindly sponsered by........so that 100% of your donation will go to who ever.
> tell your baker this is good local advertising!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thats an excellent idea !


----------



## Purple (23 Jul 2007)

I used to help organise cake sales and Superquinn always gave everything they had over from their bakery the night before the sale. We used to full two cars up with cakes and bread.


----------



## whackin (6 Aug 2007)

thanks for all the info and  ideas on this. I hope to take them on board.


----------

